

It works: Running a radio station with a Raspberry Pi - AdamThomas
http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/1574/Airtime-and-Raspberry-Pi-part-2-planning-for-peak-performance.htm

======
dougiegyro
I'd say one of the more interesting implications of this is the ability to
have 'throwaway' radio stations, essentially tiny, cheap Raspberry Pi-powered
PCs linked to low-power FM transmitters. If they get discovered, it's not such
a big deal, as the whole thing costs under $100.

